# Tank Mates for Jewled Cichlids



## HollyH

Right now I have a 55g tank with 2 jewled cichlids. The tank is pretty empty so I'm looking to redo the tank with rocks and sand. The 2 that I have are around 4 inches long, they're a good size. Once the tank is decorated how I want it, what else can I put in there with them? I'd love a colorful tank but not sure what I can put wih my guys since they're already big.


----------



## CjCichlid

Not sure if you were aware, but Jewels are actually African cichlids. Here's a profile sheet for them: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hemichromis-lifalili/

As for tank mates... I think a shoal of 6-8 Congo Tetras would not only look good and add activity to your tank but would also be biotope correct as they are from Africa as well. As for another cichlid species, maybe look into Kribs (http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/pelvicachromis-pulcher/). They are from Africa as well and a pair could potentially coexist with your pair of Jewels. Just be sure to provide ample territories with the use of rocks, driftwood, ect...


----------



## HollyH

Do you think i would be able to put 2 more jewel cichlids in there with the Congo tetra?


----------



## CjCichlid

Yes, I feel a 55gal should be big enough for two pairs of Jewels. Like I said before though, be sure to provide both pairs distinct territories to claim.


----------



## HollyH

Thank you.


----------



## bernie comeau

CjCichlid said:


> As for tank mates... I think a shoal of 6-8 Congo Tetras would not only look good and add activity to your tank but would also be biotope correct as they are from Africa as well. As for another cichlid species, maybe look into Kribs They are from Africa as well and a pair could potentially coexist with your pair of Jewels.


The common jewel cichlid is Hemichromis guttatus. It is often refferred to as H. bimaculatus in some literature and on the internet, but that is a very rare and uncommon species in aquaria. Even those sold as H. lilifali are most often just a colorful strain of H. guttatus.

And NO, it would most certainly NOT be biotope correct to house H. guttatus with congo tetras. They are not found together in the wild. Congo tetra might come from the same waters as some species of jewel cichlid (?) but not H. guttatus. It is my understanding that congo tetras require very soft, acidic water.....not so sure how hardy they are with various water types (?). I know the common jewel cichlid is very aquarium strain and will do very well in a wide range of water chemistry. I have seen that recommendation (congo tetra with jewel cichlid) many times, even from way back, though i can't say i have ever actually seen a tank with this mix. I really can't say how a small peacefull tetra will do in a tank with a cichlid that has a reputation for killing everything in the tank, when it breeds. Maybe someone who has actually done this mix and had them for a number of years can chime in.......but I really don't think all that many have had long term success with this mix.

Had jewel cichlids many times and bred them always in the community tank. All together probably close to 20 years. Just in the last 5 years, I have had 5 pairs that i can think of off the top of my head. Some purchased, some grown from up from spawns, though many have ended up being fed to larger fish. That kribs will co-exist with breeding jewels in a 55 gal......possibily, but don't expect the kribs to be breeding nor able to claim space with a large mature pair of breeding jewels in a 55 gal.

IME, and IMO, I would regard jewels as fairly similar to convicts both in terms of aggression and capability. A little less capable then a pair of cons, but fairly similar. I doubt many would recommend kribs as a tankmate for breeding cons in a 55 gal. .......and IMO it would have just as good of a chance of co-existing and thriving with such a tankmate, as it would with breeding jewels.

That 2 pairs of jewels will co-exist, longterm, in a 4 ft. 55 gal.......I don`t think that is a good bet at all. Can't say i have ever seen 2 pairs of jewels in the same tank though i supose it may be possible(?). IME, 2 males will not co-exist, for very long in a 6 ft. 180 gal......one will have to be removed to prevent it from being killed by the other.

I would suggest convicts as tankmates in a 4ft. 55 gal. Many people, such as myself, mix jewels with CA cichlids, and have success housing them this way. Convicts are tough and hardy and do well under a wide range of situations and conditions. I have had success stocking blue gourami and paradise fish with convicts and jewels and would suggest these as well, for tankmates. Any dither should be those that generally have the best chance when being stocked with fish such as breeding jewels or breeding cons.


----------



## HollyH

I was thinking paradise fish also since they have the color in them that I want, are bigger than the tetras and easier to come by.


----------



## bernie comeau

HollyH said:


> paradise fish


I would suggest,with paradise fish, to have some plants, either real or plastic that come all the way up to the surface. Although they will use the whole tank, they often occupy spaces with in the plants close to the surface. This is actually their prefferred space to claim territory.....quite unlike the cichlids which seldom go in these areas, and generally the most unusable space for many cichlids.


----------



## CaCichilds

a pair of jewels = a pair of convicts same breeding frequency, same outburst of aggression. they are uber protect parents. jewels will slaughter kribs, they triple their size. while they are the west african type of cichild, they are similar requirements to most ca/sa fish.

i would give convicts as your best comparison. what ever you'd keep with a pair of cons, do the same.


----------



## Azedenkae

I wonder if they're actually american lol. XD I mean, what other african are substrate breeders? Don't think I've heard of any besides jewels.


----------



## bernie comeau

Azedenkae said:


> what other african are substrate breeders?


There are hundreds apon hundreds, many of which are common cichlids in the hobby. Chromidotilapines----- amongst which one example being the genus Pelviacachromis containing the common krib(P. pulcher). Lamproglines------many of the lake Tanganyican cichlids such as Julidochromis marleri and Neolamproglus brichardi. Tilapines-----those still in the genus Tilapia are all substrate spawners such as Tilapia buttikoferi and tiger cichlid (T. mariae). Hemichromines-----not only the common jewel cichlid, but the African butterfly cichlid (Anomalochromis thomasi) and the larger banded jewels.

Now if you look specifically at lake Malawi, all the cichlids are mouth brooding Haplochromines (haps, peacocks and mbuna) and are endemic to the lake (not found anywhere else). The only substrate spawner in the lake is Tilapia rendalli, which is not endemic to the lake, as it is also found outside of lake malawi.


----------



## Azedenkae

Oh okay. Nvm then. XD I know very little about africans, never knew there was so many. ><


----------



## CaCichilds

there's tons of them, but jewel cichild are not like you "african" cichild. which is why so many keep them with CA/SA fish. Jewels grow quick, and are actually pretty nasty little buggers. They will breed almost with anything. Especially any jewel. Neon, Diamond, Red, ect . They behave exactly like convict cichilds, despite their near complete opposite look and locations, they are virtually clones. Super tough, fast, ferocious parents, and they will breed in a cup if you let them.


----------

